# Gem-Tech Blackside .45



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I haven't shot it yet with the suppressor. I'll try and post some vedio later.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Holy Crap! That's Sweet!!!  Video would be awesome!


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Damn, I'm jealous !!!! Suppressors are illegal here in MN


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Sweet! I cant wait to get one for my Tac! 

Come on, man! Video!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweeeeeettttt!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that's one fine looking pistol. Sure would like to see that in action.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I did shoot it, however I don't have any vedio yet. My camera took a shit and the vedio did not turn out. I will get some taken asap. Man it does make a huge difference in sound. No hearing protection needed at all.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet. 

So how much $$$$ and hassle does it take to get a permit for the can?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nice weapon*

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Sweet.
> 
> So how much $$$$ and hassle does it take to get a permit for the can?


Money= Price of the can, $650 in my case, and a $200 tax to the ATF. 
You must live in a state where it is legal to own a suppressor or machine gun. Then you have to get a signature from either your police cheif or your county sheriff, then pass a back ground check, get finger printed, pay the $200 tax, and locate a class 3 dealer in your state. Could take up to 6+ months.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn, being that I can't even buy a gun in my city limits without a permit and wait (even a hunting shotgun), and the fact there is an assault rifle ban here too, I doubt getting permission from the local police chief is in the cards either. I've already been fingerprinted several times, submitted to an FBI background check for work...would be nice not to shatter my eardrums if someone broke in


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Some better shots and my new toy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice setup


----------

